# heures creuses



## cuvinte

Salut!
  Îmi cer scuze pt lipsa diacriticelor (în afara de ^).
  Care ar fi traducerea pentru _heures creuses, _în domeniul telefoniei sau al transportului? Pentru _heures pleines _sau _de pointe, _avem _ore de vârf._
Multumesc!


----------



## Trisia

Bună, bine aţi venit pe forum!

La "Electrica" am văzut că împart tarifele în ore de vârf, ore normale şi ore de gol. Sună cam ciudat, dar apare pe Internet de câteva ori. Depinzând de context, aş încerca "ore cu trafic scăzut" sau ceva cam în acest gen.

_Pentru diacritice există servicii online de unde se pot copia. Detalii în *sticky*._


----------



## cuvinte

Multumesc!


----------



## cuvinte

Mulţumesc! Am găsit programul.


----------

